# Apple CarPlay stops working on 4er



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

CarPlay in my friend's 4er stopped working out of the blue.

No updates to phone immediately prior, no car updates, and the CarPlay section on the phone mysteriously shoed that he had had a Volvo (it didn't show the BMW). He hasn't connected the phone to any Volvos recently.

I had him try just using the lightning cable but that didn't change anything.

I asked him to head over to my house so we could try a different iPhone.

In the meantime, I checked with Apple tech support for any known issues and the best a senior advisor could come up with was that if it turned out to be his device, we should reset the phone's settings (settings > general > reset > reset all) . This does not delete any data on the device.

At that point, he had arrived and it turned out that my iPhone didn't do any better. It's as if CarPlay had been removed from the car.

Although it could be a gremlin that disappears tomorrow when he starts the car in the morning, I did tell him he had to make a service appointment as it's clearly a car issue.

This feels like the early days of Bluetooth in a way - but unlike then, I'm not sitting here with 30 random phones testing each one.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It turns out the feature was removed by BMW remotely. :dunno:

Somehow BMW Assist for the car had been incorrectly registered to another owner and, when BMW turned off BMW Assist on the vehicle, CarPlay stopped working.

I'm looking into why CarPlay would be dependent on BMW Assist (even using the USB cable and not the wireless connection) so if anyone has any ideas, please advise in interim.


----------



## stephsms123 (6 mo ago)

Hi. I know it’s been a while but did your friend get it resolved? I’m having a very similar issue right now with my 2017 530. It’s at the dealership now and they think it may be a head unit issue. They did a software update that took like 6 hrs but that didn’t fix the issue.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ja. The resolution is in the first graph of the immediate prior post.


----------

